# [SOLVED] high ping, low dowload speed. any way to get more out of my isp?



## kalibcrone (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm 17 so i don't really make the decisions about what ISP we use or whatever and i dont actually know what we have. i know we have Dish and at&t that are apparently connected to it in some way. anyway i have ping of over 1000 at servers that i should have 40 ping in and my download speed for my desktop is double that of the laptops and its only downloading games at 150kb/s .. that takes like 15 hours to download one new game.

so basically i spend all this time and money to build a sweet *** computer, and i cant do $#!+ with it because of the horrible lag during online game play on even the simplest games like counter strike.. and that's sad.

mkay so the main question would be is there any way i can get a better plan or something from my ISP? when i lived in chicago this never happend and i had great ping and now im in ohio with all the same **** and its horrible.

btw- i just built the computer so no viruses. Im pretty damn positive anyway..

and ive tried switching some of the wires, but i havent tried switching them all yet because my mom gets pissed cuz she thinks im gonna break the wifi if i unplug it lol.

i would love any feedback! thanks!


----------



## threephi (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: high ping, low dowload speed. any way to get more out of my isp?*

You will need to identify what type of internet connection you have. If you have satellite internet you will not be getting very good ping speeds, there's nothing that can be done. It sounds like you live in a rural area and often that's all you can get (count your blessings you are not dialing up).

If your parents would be willing to get better service you can investigate some of the solutions yourself. Some areas get DSL service once the telephone company brings fiber optic lines closer to your house. This happened to a family member and they were never alerted that getting DSL was suddenly an option. Also, some semi rural areas are covered by wireless ISPs which provide access through line of sight microwave links. These are much faster than satellite and have lower latency as well.

If you discover that either of these options are available in your area you may be able to sell these to your parents by showing them that they are much faster and/or cheaper than your current plan. If all else fails it may be possible to get faster speeds even with your satellite link but your latency will not go down.


----------



## kalibcrone (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: high ping, low dowload speed. any way to get more out of my isp?*

thanks for the feedback! i appriciate it. but for some reason my ping all of the sudden randomly dropped to the 20s to 40s and i didn't even do anything! just lucky i guess


----------

